# tools issue



## philo_neo (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello,
after an update ports, I have programs that do not respond, gnome-file-manager, gnome-settings, etc ...

I had to remove dependencies of Gnome3, during the update,
What should I do for Gnome3 programs to work fine?

FreeBSD 11.1 on i386 quad cores.


----------

